# Blurred Photos



## 911 (Jul 9, 2019)

I have owned several digital cameras since they have come onto the market. The last two that I have bought are driving me batty. One is a Samsung and one is a Nikon. As I take pictures, I look at them in the small screen and they appear to be good. However, when I download them from the card into my computer, some are blurred. I do not move the camera. My other cameras produced very good pictures. 

Anyone have any idea as to what’s going on? I have my settings set for “Auto.”


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

I don't know what's going on...but  I'm a very keen photographer.. so what seems fairly obvious to me  is that the problem seems to be with your computer and not the cameras, given they are 2 different brands...Have you tried inserting a new card into the cameras or either one, or using a new card reader?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 9, 2019)

You may be moving the camera whether you think so or not.   Try using a tripod for a couple of shots and see if the blurring persists.


----------



## 911 (Jul 10, 2019)

I have used different cards to no avail. I get the same pictures whether I use the desktop or the laptop computer. That's what is causing me issues. I can't figure it out. I even went back and spoke with their "expert" at Best Buy. I offered to lend my camera to him to take about 50 pictures and let's see what goes, but he declined my offer. I also had the shutter realigned in both cameras, just in case they were jostled in shipment. 

These are not high end cameras, maybe costing around $300.00 each. Had I invested hundreds of dollars more, I would be calling the company on the 800 number.

Someone told me to buy a Canon and if the same thing happens, I can send it to them and they will in fact, shoot pictures and test it for them selves. If there is a problem, they will send me another camera that have tested and proven to be reliable. It sounds hokey to me, but maybe that's the way to go.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 10, 2019)

Try turning off your auto focus and take a picture that way with the camera.  Then, check see if it is still blurred.  Here are some other tips in the following link:  How to Avoid Blurry Photos by Choosing the Right Autofocus Mode


----------



## johndoe (Jul 10, 2019)

If there is a setting called "default" you could try that. It might be screwed up out of the box.


----------



## drifter (Jul 20, 2019)

I have the same problem with Canons. I'm beginning to think it may be my eye sight. 
I've not taken a good photo since film went by the wayside.


----------



## 911 (Jul 20, 2019)

Drifter, I, too, am not a professional photographer. Back in the day when the Trooper had to take his own pictures of auto accidents or crime scenes, I was given a very expensive Minolta camera already set up for taking pictures. Every picture I took with that camera came out great.

With these cameras that I have been using, I never know which one will be blurred. I have reset the settings back to default, bought different photo cards, used different settings, including resolutions, but nothing has worked.

The Geek at Best Buy wanted me to send it back to the manufacturer and have it checked to make sure that the lens is inline with the part on the camera where it attaches. (I forget the name he called it.) He said that it could be an alignment problem, but on two different camera makes? I doubt it, but that may be my next move, just to satisfy my curiosity


----------

